

Swarming Ghost - kordless
https://github.com/kordless/swarm-ghost

======
othylmann
I like it but still want a database cluster behind it. :)

~~~
kordless
That conversation has been started with the Ghost guys, so we'll definitely
build on this cookbook over time. I think it's mostly due knex.js[1] not
supporting nosql solutions, ATM. There are tickets open for that though, so it
shouldn't be too long.

[1] [http://knexjs.org/](http://knexjs.org/)

